# Caledon Shoot July 20-21 questions



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I would try the 900 round first
Couple diff distances to go at then
55 45 35 meters
Don'tneed to be a member of either
Just go and have fun
Let then know you renew and they will put you on a target with people that are veterans so to speak
Enjoy
Shawn


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, Shaky. The 900 probably makes the most sense, as 144 arrows may exhaust me.

Will the 900 event be on both Saturday and Sunday? Do I have to both?

Lucas


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I just signed up for the Canadian 900 on Sunday, June 21st. Really excited for my first taste of archery competition - and ready to be humbled.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Try them all!
Fita, 3D, Field,Indoors
Then you get a taste of what you like the most


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

For outdoor shoots are Easton Fatboys a bad choice or will it matter much to a novice?


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Fatboys are a great arrow, both my daughter and I shoot them for inside 18m where line splitting size is required. They are a little thick and heavy for outside and more susceptible to wind. 

Having said that, I wouldn't worry too much about arrow size for your first outside competition. Just go and have fun, there are a lot of really nice people at Caledon, their shoots are well run and enjoyable. You will probably find that if you have a question or concern, there will be lots of people who are more willing to help. 

My daughter and I will be shooting a Star 1440 round on the Sunday, we will probably have our "soccer tent" and we both shoot Hoyts. Don't hesitate to drop by and say howdy.

Cheers


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

shiftydog said:


> For outdoor shoots are Easton Fatboys a bad choice or will it matter much to a novice?


They will be if it windy,most people use small diameter arrows like Nano's.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

DODGE-3D said:


> They will be if it windy,most people use small diameter arrows like Nano's.


Or a good all round reasonably priced arrow outdoor arrow like an Easton Lightspeed would be a good choice.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Depending on your size requirements there are 7 Lightspeed 3D 400's for sale in the Maple Leaf Classified Ads


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

shiftydog said:


> For outdoor shoots are Easton Fatboys a bad choice or will it matter much to a novice?





DODGE-3D said:


> They will be if it windy,most people use small diameter arrows like Nano's.





Durhampro said:


> Or a good all round reasonably priced arrow outdoor arrow like an Easton Lightspeed would be a good choice.


Yes to all of these... 

You *can* shoot fatty arrows outside, but you will notice more drift and inconsistency because of the wind... some other options are Easton Carbon1s or Carbon Express Medallions which are the "economical" approach to outdoor skinny arrows, but anything will work until you figure out if you actually *like* shooting rounds standing in a field.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I saw those, but they're a bit short for me, unfortunately. At a minimum I need the carbon-to-carbon to be 28.5 in. Ideally, about 29 inches from nock groove to end of carbon.



Durhampro said:


> Depending on your size requirements there are 7 Lightspeed 3D 400's for sale in the Maple Leaf Classified Ads


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Until you decide whether target, field or 3D is your forte, I would just shoot the fatboys and have fun. You could invest in some real nice X10's and they will be great for target, but everyone has an oopsie once in a while and blowing a couple of $40 shafts hurts. IMHO


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm hoping to shoot every thing I can. I can use my fatter arrows for five-spot indoors and for 3D if I go that route. I've got some Gold Tip Hunters that are a little narrower that I can use for now outdoors - I was just worried about the wind throwing them around. They work well enough (at least at my skill level) indoors at 70m. Maybe I should just shoot those for now and save my pennies for some X10 or ACE arrows in the future.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Anybody know if I can use different arrows for different distances in the Canadian 900? Is it worth switching to the fatter arrows when the distance gets down to 35m?


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Could you use different arrows in a tournament? I don't definitively know the answer, but my best guess would be no.


I don't know about you, but for me a switch from fat to thin arrows takes some time to tune my rest and re-sight my bow.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You can switch equipment any time, but it's not usually worth doing. If you want, you can change bows, arrows, anything - the only stipulations are that everything has to be legal and inspected, and all the arrows in a given end have to be the same. 

There are rules in barebow against changing arrows for different distances, not sure of the details on that.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for that clarification Stash.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

More newbie questions:

What all should I bring with me, besides my bow/accessories? Maybe a folding chair?
Will people be selling food and drinks or should I bring my own?
The start time is listed at 10am. What time should I arrive by?
Will I be able to have practice at each distance?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Chair water.
Food will be there at lunch.
Think there are 2 practice ends per distance but not sure.
I would try tobe there by 9.
Then you can get some practice at all distance for sure before start time


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, Shaky.

Are you going to be there?

I looked at the entrant list and it looks like I may be able to win my class...I'm the only compound shooter competing in the Canadian 900. Of course, I'm likely to get blitzed by the recurve folks. Still, a win is a win.

I shot a practice round last night indoors at the Peel Club. Shot a 799 (256 at 55, 265 at 45, 278 at 35). I'd like to shoot an 800, but I don't think it will happen on Sunday as I'll be shooting outside and dealing with the nerves of competition. Still, I'm happy with my progress after less than two months of shooting. Plenty of work to do, though. Each time I shoot, I'm finding things to work on.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Bring lots of water, sunscreen and a lawn chair, we bring our own lunch and snacks and we usually bring a soccer tent for shade. Warm ups will usually start at about 9:00am for 45 minutes. As far as warm ups at individual distances, the last time we were there it didn't happen so be prepared to modify your sight settings on the fly if need be. 

900's are a lot of fun, enjoy.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's a question I should have asked a while ago - How much does it cost to compete and do I need cash or is a credit card or debit card fine?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Cash only im afraid

15 bucks I think


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Good to know. I'll make sure I have some cash on me.

I can't tell you how excited I am for this. I wish I could shoot Saturday as well, but fatherhood calls.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I hear ya there


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Most questions answered correctly, but keep in mind this is not a "competition", just an organized round, so there are no awards.

Sun umbrella that sticks in the ground or attaches to your chair. Comfortable clothes, but don't dress sloppy. They won't turn you away if you show up in cutoffs and a camo T-shirts, but wear something respectable.

Open practice after about 9:00 until scoring starts, but no practice at distances between ends.

Lunches will be available for a nominal fee, usually sausages or burgers. I think the pop and snack machines are out of service, but if you need something junky I'm sure someone from the club can open the machine and get it out for you. But bring lots of cold drinks (the local tap water is not great) and you'll be out there to about 2:00 or so, so plan for that. The FITA rounds have more arrows so they go to about 3 or 3:30

Don't be afraid to ask questions when you're there. We were all newbies once.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

The Caledon shoot was a great time. I'm hoping to do it again later this summer. Thanks to all for lending a hand to the newbie.

I didn't shoot particularly well (25-35 points worse than all of my practice rounds), but it was nice to shoot outdoors for a change and against other archers. The weather was perfect and everybody I met was friendly and helpful.

The 900 was fun, but I don't know that I'll shoot that one again. I was the only compound shooter, which felt a little strange. Maybe the 1440 or a 720 round next. I'm leaning toward the 720 round, as I had a heck of a time sighting in with the changing distances. Did not at all match my marked distances indoors.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

shiftydog said:


> The Caledon shoot was a great time. I'm hoping to do it again later this summer. Thanks to all for lending a hand to the newbie.
> 
> I didn't shoot particularly well (25-35 points worse than all of my practice rounds), but it was nice to shoot outdoors for a change and against other archers. The weather was perfect and everybody I met was friendly and helpful.
> 
> The 900 was fun, but I don't know that I'll shoot that one again. I was the only compound shooter, which felt a little strange. Maybe the 1440 or a 720 round next. I'm leaning toward the 720 round, as I had a heck of a time sighting in with the changing distances. Did not at all match my marked distances indoors.


Just curious - your distances marked in yards or meters? FITA are always in meters...


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I was practicing in meters at my club and marked everything out. The 35m distance really was off for me. It may been my scope, which seems to get loose as the day progressed. Nerves no doubt also were a factor. My last round at 45m I shot a 58 (admittedly that's a bit higher than normal). The first round at 35m was 48 (maybe 46). Regardless, it was a learning experience.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Glad you had a great time Shifty, it was nice meeting you, I am sure we will meet up again. 

Cheers,
Robin


----------

